# New to Flounder Giggin



## Cuddy52 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey everyone, just a quick question I recently moved to Pensacola, and I have seen and heard a lot of people talking about flounder gigging, and my 6 year old son has been begging me to take him out. I have my old 17' CC flat bottom, and I recently got some lights for it. However I have no idea where to take him to maybe put him on some fish. I live over near big lagoon. Any information would be great and thanks in advance to everyone!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I am from another area, so I can't give you locations. But, I would suggest you look for grass flats near deeper water. Look for flounder on the edges of sand/grass.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

That's the area I usually work and to be honest it doesn't seem to be as productive as some of the "secret" spots that a lot of the guys here seem to have...never limited out around there but if you are willing to work and check a few different beaches you'll stumble into a few fish...try down anywhere by the pass (cept for Lighthouse beach unless you want to get harassed by the Man!) or around the docks on the north beaches if the winds are right...just got to get out there really and see what you can see! Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Think like a Flounder become one with the Flounder. Or just look for drop offs,points and structure.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The most important thing to me, other than water clarity of course, is the tide! You'll want to gig the high tide. 3 hours before til an hour or 2 after (or whenever you stop seeing flatties) that to me is the most important thing. If you do that, it shouldn't matter where you go. The tide pushes the bait in. The flounder follow the bait... so like FLOUNDER9.75 said... become one with the flounder!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

its not all about killing fish at first just get out and look get a feel for it. your son may enjoy all the other creatures u see at night more than the elusive flounder bring a dip net and let him scoop up some crabs while u are looking. passes are best in the fall but i dont know pensacola well for this time of year.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Cuddy,
lotsa good info above! Keep reading here. Go often, move around often. Like Craig and Hunter Boutwell (Boutwell Bamboo gig handles) told me several years ago: Go work a section. If you don't see any fish, pick up and haul ass to another spot. Keep repeating, and you will get your own spots! Plus, read this section often! Lotsa good guys and info here.
Best of luck to you guys! See you on the water!


----------



## Darren1765 (May 12, 2013)

As far as locations you could start out in and around the pass, sand island, fort pickens etc. anywhere in that area where theres good bottom. you can get them on straight sand or grass patches. you wont limit out there but it would be a good place to start. sometimes during the summer they hang out in brackish water. oh and try the gulf side of fort pickens and johnson beach if its really flat


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Around long pond is good also from grand lagoon to base! Only problem is there is a lot of doc's! You can also try the Johnson beach side.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't listen to a damn thing these guys tell ya.....Once you start it becomes a very expensive obsession. And you will loose a bunch of sleep. 

But if your determined to go most of what they have already said holds true. A few years ago I had never held a gig, or a boat. Now I can pretty much go and get a limit or close to it. Time on the water will teach you the most, again time on the water will teach you the most. Good luck.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

This time of year try further inland then around the pass, Big Lagoon, Sand Island, and etc. The hotter, the farther from the pass. The key is not to give up, I promise you'll want to be for you ever reach your first limit. Once you start to limit it will become very rewarding for all the nights you've spent countless hours without seeing the first sign.


----------

